# Dark Angels hair colour



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

What colour is the hair of Dark Angels? I ask as I'm a big fan of Cypher and in various art and in model form he has both blond and dark hair.

I know some of you might think well any colour but there is fluff to suggest that chapters have their own skin tones and hair colour i.e. Salamanders, Raven Guard.

Appreciate it if anyone could tell me.


----------



## wd6669 (Feb 27, 2008)

the old dark angels are caucasian i believe, so any colour hair or eyes wouldn't matter,but i know some of the newer ones from the new recruitment worlds (since calbain*sp got blown up) look alot like native americans


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Dark Angels take the role of a Teutonic Knightly order, so pretty much a Balkan (Aryan, or Scandinavian) I could see working well.

Also remember that several thousand marines of the Dark Angels were recruited from Terra prior to the Heresy, while the rest were recruited from Caliban after the Lion was found.

Cypher is depicted as either. However, artwork of most Dark Angels shows that the Chapter Master, Sammael, and Belial are all Dark Haired.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

wd6669 said:


> the old dark angels are caucasian i believe, so any colour hair or eyes wouldn't matter,but i know some of the newer ones from the new recruitment worlds (since calbain*sp got blown up) look alot like native americans


Going by the old fiction the Dark Angels recruited exclusively from the native american type planet presumably from the destruction of Caliban up until the stealer invasion and subsequent battle that gave deathwing its colour scheme.

Of course the same fiction had marines dieing of old age at a relatively young few centuries old.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

The Dark Angels now recruit from a variety of world (as the Rock takes it's little jaunt around the galaxy) so it would be a variety of hair colours and skin tones.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

from all the art ive seen they all have dark hair. but yeah as u guys say they float around and steal our would be neophytes so there would be a big range


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i've seen blonde, brown and black hair. i think they are one the chapters who are a variety of colors unlike the salamanders who recruit only from nocturne.


----------

